# Proper and working Unix OS for new laptop



## marcinnn (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, I have new laptop Dell Studio 1747. I won't it working with any unix-like system. It can be everything but it must working properly or have good manuals how to making it properly. I installed ubuntu but I have no sound there and can't fix that. I installed freeBSD but can't boot it. Please help.


----------



## phyro (Aug 19, 2010)

I have freebsd 8.1 running on a dell inspiron 1720, the biggest problems with the dell laptops is the combo ethernet card and the wifi cards they use are .. well less then fun to install.. I just went out and got a usb network card and pulled out the stupid wifi one in this.. It works great 8.1 / Fluxbox / dell 1720 if you want to have a look.. 

Best way I found is to disable all the blue tooth and wifi junk in bos. (the on board lan cards work ok if you use the generic driver on a wired lan)

as for sound (I dono about linux) but for bsd just add *snd_hda_load="YES"* to /boot/loader.conf may work on linux to.

if not I did install linux-mint 9.0 with 0 problems, and all hardware detected and worked fine first time.


----------



## marcinnn (Aug 19, 2010)

My freebsd 8.1 just don't to start just after installing it. :/ It's booting for no end. :/ I'll try mint 9 for now but if you got any ideas with booting I'll be thankful. How to fix FreeBSD from linux (maybe thats a problem and I don't have proper tools from Ubuntu)?


----------



## phyro (Aug 19, 2010)

are you trying to dule boot a bsd system with linux?

sounds like either you need to select a new boot loader or perhaps you didnt set the partition to "set bootable" when you created the initial partitions?

if its one of those, just boot from cd or usb or select one of the command line options.. boot to a command prompt and use the sysinstall command . under the configure options.

I'm not a guru for bsd but that may work. 

good luck..


----------



## marcinnn (Aug 19, 2010)

Now I'm loading bsd using chainloader option from grub but when freebsd partition was bootable it was the same. It just boots for hours and don't start the system. :/


----------



## marcinnn (Aug 19, 2010)

Eh... sound in phones doesn't work on Mint 9. :/ If I'm trying anything I just losing all sound like in Ubuntu. :/ Damn. There are no good systems for new laptops? Only Win and OSX are real systems?


----------



## marcinnn (Aug 20, 2010)

Are there any possibilities to buy new and good laptop with bsd or linux or just OSX is available? On http://www.linux-laptop.net/ there is only old stuff. With LiveCD i can check many thing but it's easy to miss something. For example sound in headphones which I really need for working - it just makes me relaxed and I have better progress in work. I also need sound in phones for skype and etc. I could fix it if there would be a good manuals but if I'm trying anything (like http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1395682.html) I lose all sound as a result and I can't bring it back.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2010)

First off, this is not a Linux (or Ubuntu) support forum. Any problems with that should be taken to their forums.


Now, what's the problem with FreeBSD?


----------



## scottro (Aug 20, 2010)

Assuming you're dual booting with Linux, are you using 

Just re the sound in phones, if you mean the Skype microphone, welcome to the wonderful world  of pulseaudio, a solution in search of a problem, that is disliked by most people, though it's finally gotten to the point where it seems to work most of the time.  

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316929 post #9 solves the microphone problem for many people.

For what it's worth, I dual boot with Fedora on an Asus 1000HE and everything works with the chainloader +1.  When installing FreeBSD I chose to not install a boot loader.


----------



## klanger (Aug 20, 2010)

marcinnn said:
			
		

> Are there any possibilities to buy new and good laptop with bsd or linux or just OSX is available?



A Macbook? -> mac os x

Works for me...


----------



## Beastie (Aug 20, 2010)

klanger said:
			
		

> A Macbook? -> mac os x
> 
> Works for me...


You can install Windows with Bootcamp.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 20, 2010)

Concentrate on FreeBSD, please! There are other forums for (problems with) other operating systems.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 20, 2010)

For now do not try to duel boot FreeBSD, just get it to install its own "Standard Bootloader" when the choice is given to you during the installer.

This laptop was given to me as a prize for (ironically) the Microsoft Imagine Cup competition and it seems to work pretty well with FreeBSD even considering it is a dell.

With regards to a decent laptop for unix, I highly recommend grabbing an IBM/lenovo Thinkpad. Apparently most the unix devs ue these machines, so naturally better support follows.

...Also, to get linux to work, I assume you will need to add model="dell" to some sound config file... or into google


----------

